# Bill targets youths who assault DYS personnel



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Lawmakers say they're outraged that the state's Department of Youth Services refuses to call in police even when juvenile offenders brutally assault staff members.
They claim the agency has even tried to stop staffers from bringing youthful inmates to court on their own.
A bill in the Legislature authored by state Rep. Thomas Golden would require DYS to report all staff assaults to prosecutors or state law enforcement officials so criminal charges can be pursued.

Full Story:
Bill targets youths who assault DYS personnel - BostonHerald.com


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

This bill should also include adolescent psychiatric hospitals and residential settings. I respect DYS workers but many of their kids eventually end up in private facilities also...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

It's a fine line determining what's a true assault working with kids with Mental Illness (which a majority of DSS/DYS kids do). I've always been an advocate for workers right to press charges when they feel it's necessary. Case workers, nurses, teachers, cops, EMTs, Firefighters, etc... anyone who comes in contact with the fringes of society; shouldn't be expected to take a beating and like it. That being said, you need to be able to distinguish between someone having a real serious episode, and just lashing out vs. someone who has actively targeted YOU. I always told the DYS kids that I worked with that we all have bad days and lose control sometimes, but if they ever came after me 1v1, and I thought it was personal; they were going to bounce off some DYS furniture. And if you've ever seen DYS furniture... It's SOLID.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

At the same time many of those agencies call the PD for every visit they're doing. If they can't handle their visits perhaps a career change is in order.

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------

